# New Buck! :)



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Since moving back to KS, I've purchased a new buck from Show Me Boers. His name is Show Me Boer's Thats a Fact Jack. He's an AABG EASY UPGRADE and Show me Boers Booyah kid. 7 months old and sweet as sugar! Here are some pics of him his first day home! He definitely needs some show fat, but I ADORE him. 

I'll attach some parent pics in the comments!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Sire (first two pics)
Dam (third pic)


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Mum where the girls at? I was told there would be some girls. 

He's such a handsome boy!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

He gets his girls soon  Just has to put some show weight on for Nationals first!!

Thank you!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I can see why you like him so much, he's a nice looking buck. Both his parents looks awesome, especially his sire


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love his face!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

he is nice!! I am jealous!! good luck at nationals! I hope to have one like him soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! He's cool!  His sire and dam are really nice too. Congrats!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

He's stunning! Love the chest width! 

His dam has a super feminine neck & head!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone! He's my lovebug! Sorry for the terrible pictures. He loses his form on the move a little, but at 7 months, this boy packs incredible muscle, a strong, big top, great width, and a decent amount of bone! That and a stunning roman nose.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Very nice! Not only is he a very correctl looking guy, he has an awful sweet face!

Impressive parents! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Look at the meat on those Boers! Man, nice goats!


----------

